# wartime shelby lightweight??



## ADVHOG (Mar 12, 2018)

I got this today off the eBay. All parts are blackout, paint looks shelby to me, no holes for a badge. Tires are 26 x 1.375. Any help?


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 12, 2018)

Rims may have been OD green?


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 13, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> I got this today off the eBay. All parts are blackout, paint looks shelby to me, no holes for a badge. Tires are 26 x 1.375. Any help?
> 
> View attachment 769149
> 
> ...



Definitely a Shelby Wartime bike.  Some had headbadges while others didn't.  Shelby referred to them as the Shelby Americycle bikes.  Nice find. 

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio
419-512-3237


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for the info Tim! I'll post some pics after I clean her up...


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 13, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> Thank you for the info Tim! I'll post some pics after I clean her up...



You are most welcome.  Would love to see pics of it when you get it all cleaned.  Nice to see Shelby bikes staying around the area.   
Here is my lightweight along with an ad for them.

Tim


----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks a bit like my women's War-Time Columbia...complete with tires stamped "WAR"...


----------

